# phoenix show off the hook `



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah boy pics tomorrow unless someone gets wise rollerz got the most bikes so far about 20 or so and our cars are off the chain too we rollin deep this show like we always do around this time rollerz only mafia what


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

...cant wait to see pics


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NO PICS? DAMN YOU! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 3 2007, 04:11 PM~7398547
> *yeah boy pics tomorrow unless someone gets wise rollerz got the most bikes so far about 20 or so and our cars are off the chain too we rollin deep this show like we always do around this time rollerz only mafia what
> *


YO, IT WAS HOT SON!!!!. I WAS THERE AND IT WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!! UHHHH!!!! I CANT BELIEVE IT, SO MANYY RIDES AND SHIT!!!!! JUST WAIT TILL YALL SEE THE PICS.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this topic blows major stank dog ass


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be there in the moring before it gets hot..i heard that they crunched every bike together cuz of the space...and that tony rolled in with 14 bikes..woah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2007, 04:23 PM~7398596
> *ill be there in the moring before it gets hot..i heard that they crunched every bike together cuz of the space...and that tony rolled in with 14 bikes..woah
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Mar 3 2007, 08:21 PM~7398589
> *this topic blows major stank dog ass
> *


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 3 2007, 06:39 PM~7398684
> *
> *


refering to the lack of pics :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i know man soon im sure there will be some remember every show topic starts out like this but it is gonna be good man tnt has had alot of people coming up to us on parts and shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 3 2007, 04:49 PM~7398751
> *i know man soon im sure there will be some remember every show topic starts out like this but it is gonna be good man tnt has had alot of people coming up to us on parts and shit
> *


I honestly dont want to hear about tnt right now. I just want to see some pics. :angry:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Mar 3 2007, 08:48 PM~7398741
> *refering to the lack of pics :uh:
> *


i c :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 3 2007, 06:53 PM~7398774
> *i c  :uh:
> *


no you dont C like High C


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Mar 3 2007, 08:04 PM~7398834
> *no you dont C like High C
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha
:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 08:07 PM~7398849
> *PICS
> *


where


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 3 2007, 06:23 PM~7398596
> *ill be there in the moring before it gets hot..i heard that they crunched every bike together cuz of the space...and that tony rolled in with 14 bikes..woah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tonys the only one with a semi just to bring his bikes lmfao


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY HOMIES JUST CHIRPED ME SAYING ALOT OF LOCALS ARE GONNA SHOW UP IN THE MORNIN,LETS SEE HOW MANY GET IN...


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 3 2007, 06:23 PM~7398926
> *MY HOMIES JUST CHIRPED ME SAYING ALOT OF LOCALS ARE GONNA SHOW UP IN THE MORNIN,LETS SEE HOW MANY GET IN...
> *


NOT MANY SHOW IS SOLD OUT FOR THE BIKES....DAMN MUST BE GOOD HEARD LIL ROB IS GONNA BE THERE DAMN BETTER BE GOOD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PICS???


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

probably tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 3 2007, 05:44 PM~7399138
> *probably tomorrow
> *


terrible.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fotos porfavor


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 05:43 PM~7399126
> *WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE PICS???
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 07:43 PM~7399126
> *WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY CHEESE BUGERS?????
> *


 :0 J/K


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 3 2007, 05:11 PM~7398547
> *yeah boy pics tomorrow unless someone gets wise rollerz got the most bikes so far about 20 or so and our cars are off the chain too we rollin deep this show like we always do around this time rollerz only mafia what
> *


im a idiot i should of took pics


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: damn i hate topics with no pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 3 2007, 07:14 PM~7399769
> *:biggrin: damn i hate topics with no pics
> *


Its like Chris Rock said, "Dont get me naked and not fuck me."


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 09:15 PM~7399774
> *Its like Chris Rock said, "Dont get me naked and not fuck me."
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I jumped a plane last night and took 2 of my OGs! 16" and a 12". Good show!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 3 2007, 06:11 PM~7398547
> *yeah boy pics tomorrow unless someone gets wise rollerz got the most bikes so far about 20 or so and our cars are off the chain too we rollin deep this show like we always do around this time rollerz only mafia what
> *


Rollerz or tony :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2007, 02:34 PM~7404752
> *Rollerz or tony :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Mar 4 2007, 01:35 PM~7402937
> *I DEMAND PICS!!!! NOW!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 06:37 PM~7406306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck just one pic ? :angry:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 4 2007, 06:45 PM~7406344
> *what the fuck just one pic ? :angry:
> *


STUPID I AINT GO I FOUND THAT IN ANOTHER TOPIC FUCK


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 07:59 PM~7406426
> *STUPID I AINT GO I FOUND THAT IN ANOTHER TOPIC FUCK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 06:59 PM~7406426
> *STUPID I AINT GO I FOUND THAT IN ANOTHER TOPIC FUCK
> *


huh?  fuck stupid.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 4 2007, 07:02 PM~7406445
> *huh?   fuck stupid.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 07:03 PM~7406455
> *:angry:
> *


  its coo :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

MK ONE FIRST PLACE PLACE IN 12INCH


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 10:04 PM~7406473
> *MK ONE FIRST PLACE PLACE IN 12INCH
> *


hell yeah 1 up for you know!!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

TONY-O TOOK THE 20 INCH ORIGINAL THE WHOLE CATEGORY
AND SEMI 20INCH 1ST PLACE
AND 16 INCH RADICAL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

congrats to MK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WERE ARE THE PICS MK
3 Members: casper805, mortalkombat2, screwstone_tx


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 08:37 PM~7406306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats JEN's son bike from PHX :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 4 2007, 08:04 PM~7406473
> *MK ONE FIRST PLACE PLACE IN 12INCH
> *


and best display and best plating :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 4 2007, 07:53 PM~7406819
> *and best display and best plating  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THEE ARTISTICS IN AZ
SD HERE WHE COME


----------



## SCHWINN_RIDER*73 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Mar 4 2007, 07:53 PM~7406814
> *RAUL CALLED ME AND SAID HES PISSED THAT THERES NO PICS!!!
> *


I was and I still am.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

STILL NOTHING?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

HA!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 5 2007, 04:53 AM~7406819
> *and best display and best plating  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



.... and worst picture quality ...... :thumbsup:









j/p! 


Congrats dude!


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 5 2007, 08:54 AM~7409731
> *.... and worst picture quality ...... :thumbsup:
> j/p!
> Congrats dude!
> *


 :rofl: it was off my phone. and i just found out i left 2 early cuz i won 3rd place in best of show :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dip'n76_@Mar 4 2007, 08:53 PM~7406814
> *RAUL CALLED ME AND SAID HES PISSED THAT THERES NO PICS!!!
> *


he even took his glasses off


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Mar 5 2007, 06:00 PM~7410032
> *:rofl: it was off my phone. and i just found out i left 2 early cuz i won 3rd place in best of show  :cheesy:
> *


I hope you have better pics than that - remember that MK feature in crank!magazine?!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*STILL NO PICS!!!*


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2007, 08:13 PM~7410895
> *STILL NO PICS!!!
> *


you got that right!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony o should be banned for taking too long, all i favor say I


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 5 2007, 01:32 PM~7411026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it might be unanimous :uh:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I x2


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this topic offically fucking sucks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I will be back in Denver and home at 6:00. I will put them on as soon as I get home! :biggrin:


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

MOS took Best of Show
Care Bear Bike took 2nd 
Who placed 3rd????


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Mar 5 2007, 02:30 PM~7412310
> *MOS took Best of Show
> Care Bear Bike took 2nd
> Who placed 3rd????
> *


mortal comat


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

congrats to all.
Hey GCareaga its was cool hangin with you and your family.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

will post pics when I get home. It will be a long flight. AZ show was nice wish I could have seen more. TonyO I didnt get to meet you but your bikes are sweet. Will PM you on what we talked about. Like that bike


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

I POSTED SOME PICS, THERE IN MY CLUBS TOPIC, ARISTICS, CHECK EM OUT


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

NEMESIS BC HOLDING IT DOWN!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why is smallchange back in the scene ? aint that bike hella old? just askin not startin shit


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just showing what the game is missing, all those haters out there saying radicals dont look like Bikes well here it is doesnt this one look like a bike? We just bring back some throw backs its a legend!!



> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2007, 05:25 PM~7413023
> *why is smallchange back in the scene ? aint that bike hella old? just askin not startin shit
> *


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 5 2007, 05:46 PM~7413175
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im talkin about. nice ass old school flavor, with a futuristic paint job. I love them handlebars. 

that other bike looks like a clusterfuck though.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Mar 5 2007, 05:36 PM~7413105
> *Just showing what the game is missing, all those haters out there saying radicals dont look like Bikes well here it is doesnt this one look like a bike? We just bring back some throw backs its a legend!!
> *



exactly. that bike was done in 98 and damn. 9years later it still has it.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 5 2007, 04:36 PM~7412346
> *mortal comat
> *



1st Place 16" Original








:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 5 2007, 05:57 PM~7413239
> *now thats what im talkin about. nice ass old school flavor, with a futuristic paint job. I love them handlebars.
> 
> that other bike looks like a clusterfuck though.
> *



that is your opinion and if you look at the other top radical bikes they all have the cluter.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

just an fyi...small change was in a storage shed and all we did was buff it out and clean it up a bit.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 5 2007, 06:44 PM~7413576
> *just an fyi...small change was in a storage shed and all we did was buff it out and clean it up a bit.
> *


damn u should of tooken out kurupt
jedi n smallchange 2 oldskool bike show down :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 06:41 PM~7413547
> *I took 3rd place with my Yellow 1967 Lil Tiger  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



congrats!!

I am lovin those lil tigers.
Need to get my hands on one


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2007, 06:46 PM~7413591
> *damn u should of tooken out kurupt
> jedi n smallchange 2 oldskool bike show down  :0
> *



naw. just wanted to bring smallchange out and see how it did. not bad for not having the hydros, full display and accessories


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bahaha FUCK CHROME BIKES


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 06:53 PM~7413647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit talkin time why does that chrome bike even have a display board when theres nothing to put for it :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 06:47 PM~7414051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see more pics of the bike on the left in the background.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 5 2007, 08:27 PM~7413874
> *shit talkin time why does that chrome bike even have a display board when theres nothing to put for it  :uh:
> *


seems like youre hating on it


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Mar 5 2007, 07:59 PM~7414162
> *seems like youre hating on it
> *


i sure am aint nothin to it plus is chrome :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 07:03 PM~7414180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 08:08 PM~7414221
> *Interesting.  :biggrin:
> *


thats the fool that keeps beatin me but i beat him at viejitos toy drive last year but that was before the faced parts time to step my game up :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 08:08 PM~7414221
> *Interesting.  :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS OF THE ENGRAVING ON THOSE NEW PARTS,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw some of the parts and there a good size.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 08:17 PM~7414318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 08:16 PM~7414307
> *I saw some of the parts and there a good size.
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I really felt bad for these guys. The wind was really bad early on.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 08:39 PM~7414600
> *I really felt bad for this guy. The wind was really bad early on.
> There was another bike that fell. I'll see if I have the pic
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENDS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 08:39 PM~7414600
> *I really felt bad for this guy. The wind was really bad early on.
> There was another bike that fell. I'll see if I have the pic
> 
> ...


fuckin kids kickin bikes over i bet it was eric


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 07:39 PM~7414600
> *I really felt bad for this guy. The wind was really bad early on.
> There was another bike that fell. I'll see if I have the pic
> 
> ...


Thats actually the bike that RO-Bc kicked over. He called me when it happened and couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yall think the wind blew it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: NorCalLux, socios b.c. prez, *RO-BC*, ClassicPlayer, 76'_SCHWINN, mortalkombat2, schwinn1966

See, Theres the guilty bastard now. :uh:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 09:39 PM~7414600
> *I really felt bad for this guy. The wind was really bad early on.
> There was another bike that fell. I'll see if I have the pic
> 
> ...




Damn, didn't RO-BC say he was going to tip over some bikes! :0 























j/p


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

damn, beat me to it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

anyone wanna try me and the rollerz now lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 08:08 PM~7414221
> *Interesting.  :biggrin:
> *


bike is hella clean toyshop parts look really nice on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2007, 07:50 PM~7414737
> *anyone wanna try me and the rollerz now lol
> *


What?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

word lol actually i didnt tip it over the wind or some lil kid got it but i thought it was a perfect time to show people what might happen for talkin shit lol i dont know whos ride it was sucks it fell hope it didnt do to much damage


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, that sux when bikes fall over in the wind like that. jerrys bike did that at sothern showdown this summer. 

I always set mine up on the pedal, and Ive never had that happen. he had his on one of those bike stands with the wheels on it. 

and about that chrome bike, did anyone notice the wheels? I like those.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2007, 09:12 PM~7414998
> *word lol actually i didnt tip it over the wind or some lil kid got it but i thought it was a perfect time to show people what might happen for talkin shit lol i dont know whos ride it was sucks it fell hope it didnt do to much damage
> *


whatever, you wouldnt do it. 



at least I hope not. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were there alot of trikes out there?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no not really yours would of probably came in second for sweepstakes bro i was hopin the atistics would of shown up but i only seen one and asked hiom when he gonna join rollerz true story


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 10:22 PM~7415126
> *Were there alot of trikes out there?
> *



I took pics of all of the bikes. I am still loading em. There werent alot of trikes though.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2007, 08:24 PM~7415145
> *no not really yours would of probably came in second for sweepstakes bro i was hopin the atistics would of shown up but i only seen one and asked hiom when he gonna join rollerz true story
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry to interupt and change subject but i might be selling my mini pump for 125 bucks let me know someone


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

just the pump?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

pm sent!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2007, 08:32 PM~7415224
> *sorry to interupt and change subject but i might be selling my mini pump for 125 bucks let me know someone
> *


Why didnt you show me the pump when I was there? :angry: Is it plated, or does it work? any other details?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 09:37 PM~7415265
> *Why didnt you show me the pump when I was there?  :angry: Is it plated, or does it work? any other details?
> *


 :uh: thouht u wanted to go air


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 07:09 PM~7414233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 5 2007, 08:43 PM~7415334
> *:uh:  thouht u wanted to go air
> *


SHEESH!!!!

Is it ok if I ask this guy some questions? I never seen one of these pumps before and I would like to check one out, if its ok with you. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

is all that tony o? :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 09:48 PM~7415387
> *SHEESH!!!!
> 
> Is it ok if I ask this guy some questions? I never seen one of these pumps before and I would like to check one out, if its ok with you.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


look at my bike :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 09:48 PM~7415387
> *SHEESH!!!!
> 
> Is it ok if I ask this guy some questions? I never seen one of these pumps before and I would like to check one out, if its ok with you.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ok fine but dont take ur glasses off


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 5 2007, 10:32 PM~7411026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? Patience fookers just for that you gotta wait until tomorrow  :twak:

You know I move like a turtle when it comes to posting pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 5 2007, 08:50 PM~7415416
> *look at my bike  :biggrin:
> *


In person.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

This one was interesting. I liked it!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+Mar 4 2007, 04:17 AM~7398895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took:

1st , 2nd, 3rd 20" Original

2nd, 3rd 16" Original (Schwinn1966 beat me with his Orange mini stringray. I hooked him up with 2 indoor spots with his bikes next to mine)

1st place 20" Semi Custom and Best Paint for Fantasy

1st place 16" Radical

Helped the club win Most Bike Club members with 11 entries of my own with a total of 16 club entries for bikes




> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 6 2007, 01:36 AM~7412346
> *mortal comat
> *


My hats off to Mortal Kombat for 3rd sweeps, definitely a force to be reckoned with and a strong hitter. Just goes to show exactly how detailed you can get a 12" bike to beat out 16" and 20" bikes :worship:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 09:00 PM~7415513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet no one got more pics of that 12" back there.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 09:55 PM~7415469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats like 3 old school bikes at that show. mabey more if I missed one or two. that trike has been around for a while, I remember that from the mid 90's.


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2007, 09:57 PM~7415496
> *My hats off to Mortal Kombat for 3rd sweeps, definitely a force to be reckoned with and a strong hitter.  Just goes to show exactly how detailed you can get a 12" bike to beat out 16" and 20" bikes :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 09:02 PM~7415539
> *I bet no one got more pics of that 12" back there.
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

My hats off to Mortal Kombat for 3rd sweeps, definitely a force to be reckoned with and a strong hitter. Just goes to show exactly how detailed you can get a 12" bike to beat out 16" and 20" bikes :worship:
[/quote]
I agree on that notion. that bike is killer. Im not a big fan of the front fender, but that is the baddest 12" fo sho. hats off to mortal combat2

and that blue one is nice too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 5 2007, 09:13 PM~7415640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I already saw that in your guys topic.


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 5 2007, 04:36 PM~7412346
> *mortal comat
> *


Thanks Bro...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

This Bike took 2nd Place in the 12" category.

I told u i took pics of all of the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

_THIS IS WHAT MAKES IT ALL WORTH IT! 

MET A FEW MORE PEOPLE OUT THERE IN AZ. GOOD PEOPLE! GOOD SHOW!

THANKS!

Anthony _


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good job Anthony, I wish you the best of luck in the future. glad you got 2 wonderful girls to pass the hobby on to. you build some nice bikes man.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2007, 09:41 PM~7416030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

nice ass bikes!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thank you i aprecate it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

which trikes won sweepstakes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 5 2007, 10:29 PM~7416547
> *which trikes won sweepstakes
> *


Thats what I have been waiting for.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this bike is badd def one that i like


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats nice


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2007, 11:11 PM~7416712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i like the flow of that bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> its aight.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 6 2007, 07:20 AM~7415099
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I believe this one took best upholstery. I dont know how he beats a mirrored neon seat but oh well its cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> > its aight.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd best Semi Custom 20" bike in the world and its just aight? :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Mar 6 2007, 07:48 AM~7415392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Sir 

9 Originals


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2007, 08:02 AM~7415539
> *I bet no one got more pics of that 12" back there.
> *


I did, hold up give me a little while. It was made from one of those Radio Flyer bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 6 2007, 06:43 AM~7414639
> *yall think the wind blew it
> *


There wasn't a single gust of wind that day :scrutinize:

Why'd you do it man? Just cuz he started talkin smack :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 6 2007, 09:29 AM~7416547
> *which trikes won sweepstakes
> *



You know X Trike won Best Trike why you gotta ask that question fool? :twak:


As far as 2nd and 3rd :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no 26's?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's my haul


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Fantasy won Best Paint


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 08:46 AM~7418499
> *You know X Trike won Best Trike  why you gotta ask that question fool? :twak:
> As far as 2nd and 3rd :dunno:
> *


THESE ARE THE ONES I CARE ABOUT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 02:11 AM~7416712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i still love this bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 07:31 AM~7418379
> *2nd best Semi Custom 20" bike in the world and its just aight?  :uh:
> *


the new parts look weird on it. not hating, just my opinion.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2007, 08:59 AM~7418609
> *i still love this bike
> *


it use to have faced rims..
but dont know what happened... he put the spokes back on it


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 6 2007, 12:17 AM~7416452
> *good job Anthony, I wish you the best of luck in the future.  glad you got 2 wonderful girls to pass the hobby on to.  you build some nice bikes man.
> *


THanks! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

here's a closeup of that 12" bike's frame.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

so I cleaned the camera lens but I didn't fix the date :banghead: Oh well. I fixed the date so it will be correct at the next show :happysad:

I thought the paint and graphics were pretty clean on this one.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 10:06 AM~7418999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats how u do a street bike!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I believe this one was a 26" bike so if it is this is your competition SIC but he never goes out of state, I only see this bike once a year at the PHX show and that's it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 5 2007, 10:24 PM~7415145
> *no not really yours would of probably came in second for sweepstakes bro i was hopin the atistics would of shown up but i only seen one and asked hiom when he gonna join rollerz true story*


WHO WOULD THAT BE????


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 07:31 AM~7418379
> *2nd best Semi Custom 20" bike in the world and its just aight?  :uh:
> *


IN THE WORLD??? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 6 2007, 07:59 AM~7418607
> *THESE ARE THE ONES I CARE ABOUT
> *


X 2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WAD UP RAUL


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Duh...cuz Tony has the best in the world and then that ones the second best in the world.... :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 06:22 PM~7423069
> *WAD UP RAUL
> *


sup.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 5 2007, 10:29 PM~7416547
> *which trikes won sweepstakes
> *


Maybe its a secret? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who cares


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 07:10 PM~7423438
> *who cares
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls all mad now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 07:15 PM~7423483
> *rauls all mad now
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 09:15 PM~7423483
> *im mad now.....my boyfriend wont let me in here anymore
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 07:18 PM~7423512
> *bahahahaha
> *


Laugh while you still can.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

seems like a good turn out i was supposed to go


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 08:19 PM~7423517
> *i left cum on my lip last nite and eric licked it off today
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 6 2007, 09:19 PM~7423523
> *seems like a good turn out i was supposed to go
> *


it wasnt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2007, 08:19 PM~7423522
> *Laugh while you still can.
> *


put ur glasses on and settle down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It doesnt look like there was that many bikes.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 09:21 PM~7423531
> *:uh:yes i did......licked it off his you know what
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 6 2007, 08:19 PM~7423523
> *seems like a good turn out i was supposed to go
> *


monterey is goin to be better :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 08:21 PM~7423534
> *it wasnt
> *


o it wasnt ok but damn it seems like i wuld have had some competition though


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 09:22 PM~7423551
> *monterey is goin to be better  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i herad too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 6 2007, 07:23 PM~7423561
> *thats what i herad too
> *


Your definatly going to find better women at the streetlow shows.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 08:22 PM~7423551
> *monterey is goin to be better  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hope fully damn who is going to get sweepstakes( or think) for that show do u no????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not only mz sexia goin to be there but my bikes as well


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2007, 05:20 AM~7423047
> *IN THE WORLD???  :uh:
> *


2nd place Supershow bike, I'd say so  Until he gets beat by anyone other than Fantasy then yeah. :biggrin:

Oh and by the way there were 12 20" semi custom bikes at SuperShow last year so to come in 2nd ahead of all the rest of those is a feat in itself


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2007, 06:10 AM~7423430
> *Maybe its a secret?  :dunno:
> *



I really wouldn't worry about who took 2nd and 3rd sweeps for the trikes. Like homeboy said you would have placed 2nd sweeps. The other trikes weren't memorable, nothing new busted out. 2nd and 3rd sweeps trikes were from local AZ clubs. If I had to guess it would be the one with the huge love seat that took a sweeps win, I don't know. Maybe it was the AZ cardinal bike :dunno: Ask LIL PHX, he might know.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My lineup


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My heavy hitter that Schwinn1966 took out :tears: Back to the garage :banghead:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Schwinn1966's Lil Tiger that beat mine out. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

looks like i might have my stuff finished hopefully for portland


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Fantasy doing its thing. 1st 20" Semi and Best Paint









Tombstone taking another 1st place 16" Radical win









Rich out from San Jose will be joining the PHX chapter of RO in April. He's already a member, just switching chapters


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Professor X sweeping the competition


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tombstone Skateboard


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This guy is kind of a whiner. He said I didn't win since I didn't build the bike. Don't matter if I built it or not I'm the owner out right :uh: 

He took 3rd 20" Semi. Oh well its all good. I like the paint on it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Toyshop customs your parts are lookin good buddy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lots of Love taking 2nd Sweepstakes :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Small Change. Still lookin bad ass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

More pics of Small Change


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 09:03 AM~7426911
> *
> 
> Rich out from San Jose will be joining the PHX chapter of RO in April.  He's already a member, just switching chapters
> ...


i thought his name was vincent


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2007, 07:58 PM~7427348
> *i thought his name was vincent
> *


Yeah. Rich is the dad and Vincent is the son. Its Vincents bike but I mainly talk to Rich.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 09:59 AM~7427362
> *Yeah.  Rich is the dad and Vincent is the son.  Its Vincents bike but I mainly talk to Rich.
> *


exactly, i know these people, rich is a good friend of my uncle


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the current reigning 20" Mild champion. 1st place 20" Mild Supershow 2006


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

you guys are all way to hardcore for me,what about just a basic trike with paint rims and a little bling,how much would that run my son?i cant compete with all these $10,000 bikes but would love to set one up by any of you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 10:07 AM~7427424
> *Here's the current reigning 20" Mild champion.  1st place 20" Mild Supershow 2006
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GOING TO CHANGE THIS YEAR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Special Interest










This scooter had some cool lookin fenders


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

before the wind knocked it down


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pictures


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like these bikes. Anyone know what kind they are? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 7 2007, 08:26 PM~7427596
> *nice pictures
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

less hating, more pics!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tony how much was it to enter all them bikes? haha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 09:18 PM~7428076
> *tony how much was it to enter all them bikes? haha
> *


Registration fees: $220
Electrical fees: $135

Having the judge call your name 8 times: Priceless :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Did they charge you multiple times for the electricity, or did everyone get charged 135?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Mar 7 2007, 10:14 PM~7428395
> *Did they charge you multiple times for the electricity, or did everyone get charged 135?
> *


Electricity was $45 for a celing drop and $35 for wall plug in. Don't ask me why they charged different prices :dunno:

I paid for 3 electrical drops, one for Tombstone, one for Fantasy, and one for the 4 sets of bulbs I used for my originals. Every facility is different though. Its the facility that charges, LRM doesn't make a penny off it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Down in front muggin with my plaque stack. Chillin wit my crew


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BIKES LOOKED GOOD IN PHOENIX SHOW TONY O,,,CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR WINS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 7 2007, 10:38 PM~7428570
> *BIKES LOOKED GOOD IN PHOENIX SHOW TONY O,,,CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR WINS
> *


Thanks


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 09:22 AM~7427055
> *This guy is kind of a whiner.  He said I didn't win since I didn't build the bike.  Don't matter if I built it or not I'm the owner out right  :uh:
> 
> He took 3rd 20" Semi.  Oh well its all good.  I like the paint on it
> ...


he didn't win nothing


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 09:07 AM~7427424
> *Here's the current reigning 20" Mild champion.  1st place 20" Mild Supershow 2006
> 
> 
> ...


any more?


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 11:34 AM~7418790
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUNNY HOW YOU AND THE SMILEY HAVE THE EXACT SAME GRILL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2+Mar 8 2007, 02:28 AM~7430525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never noticed that :roflmao:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 09:07 AM~7427424
> *Here's the current reigning 20" Mild champion.  1st place 20" Mild Supershow 2006
> 
> 
> ...


really? no custom parts?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 09:28 AM~7427616
> *I like these bikes.  Anyone know what kind they are? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno but thats the bike that the spaceship looking lowrider that was on ebay for like a grand was made out of. i always thought the chainguard was hand made


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 7 2007, 04:26 PM~7430949
> *FUNNY HOW YOU AND THE SMILEY HAVE THE EXACT SAME GRILL
> *


\
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Mar 7 2007, 07:26 PM~7431942
> *really? no custom parts?
> *


I see one, look closer. 

I thnk you mean hand made parts. I mean, almost all the parts are custom, just not one off hand made parts.

but really, look closer, I seen one t that I think is kinda cool.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 12:13 PM~7428383
> *Registration fees:  $220
> Electrical fees:      $135
> 
> ...



yes, that is priceless. and your best comment ever on lay it low. congrats! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: grill :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 01:28 PM~7427616
> *I like these bikes.  Anyone know what kind they are? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


yea i like that frame i could have fun with that :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool+Mar 8 2007, 05:26 AM~7431942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah that chainguard is badass. I like the area above the rear of the chainguard, I could see a lot of sheet metal back there and then you could still be able to keep that big chainguard on there, cool design


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 8 2007, 09:19 AM~7433977
> *yes, that is priceless.  and your best comment ever on lay it low. congrats!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  grill  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's the TonyO smiley :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is the pic of the other bike that fell over


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 8 2007, 02:17 PM~7437508
> *Here is the pic of the other bike that fell over
> 
> 
> ...


first off pvc aint goin to hold shit.. and that sure looks like someone kicked it over :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 9 2007, 12:33 AM~7437640
> *first off pvc aint goin to hold shit.. and that sure looks like someone kicked it over  :0
> *



ROBC Strikes again :scrutinize: 


:roflmao: J/K. Damn I didn't even know there was a bike over there! I gotta walk all the way around the building next time I guess


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2007, 10:34 AM~7418790
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this you TonyO?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2007, 02:34 PM~7437648
> *ROBC Strikes again :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  J/K.  Damn I didn't even know there was a bike over there!  I gotta walk all the way around the building next time I guess
> *


bahahaha no shit it looks like that bikes in the middle of no where


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 8 2007, 03:17 PM~7437508
> *Here is the pic of the other bike that fell over
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 9 2007, 12:37 AM~7437667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it was. I mean that was like on the side entrance where you drive the cars in but there's like nothing over there at all. Dude was way out in the middle of nowhere. He probably didn't have a club so he didn't feel comfortable setting up with the other bikes along the wall :dunno: 

PHuck it I don't care if you're RO or not, competitor or not I'll help a brotha out when I can. I mean I got schwinn1966 to setup inside with me and both his bikes beat mine but I don't care ya know. Gotta help a homie out. If you're cool with me I'm cool with you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2007, 03:43 PM~7437696
> *Yep
> Yeah it was.  I mean that was like on the side entrance where you drive the cars in but there's like nothing over there at all.  Dude was way out in the middle of nowhere.  He probably didn't have a club so he didn't feel comfortable setting up with the other bikes along the wall :dunno:
> 
> ...


right on bro...At least I can salute you if I see you at a show...  :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Keep it Up O!!!

You tore them up!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 9 2007, 12:46 AM~7437711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 8 2007, 05:17 PM~7437508
> *Here is the pic of the other bike that fell over
> 
> 
> ...


thatz fucked up you put all ur time in to ur bike and happy ur at a show and then sum ignorant ass hater has to come over and kick it or w/e thatz how ****** get shot these dayz :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 9 2007, 01:09 AM~7437865
> *thatz fucked up you put all ur time in to ur bike and happy ur at a show and then sum ignorant ass hater has to come over and kick it or w/e thatz how ****** get shot these dayz  :angry:
> *


Yell at ROBC :roflmao:


Naw but on the real it was windy as phuck that morning. Dust and garbage flying in the air and then it settled down by noon


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah its was breezy. there was one biek i was laughing at. it was outside also. it was called "TKO", and when i went to look at it the wind had noked it down, i was liek this for sure is a total knockout.LMFAo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Mar 9 2007, 01:17 AM~7437923
> *yeah its was breezy. there was one biek i was laughing at. it was outside also. it was called "TKO", and when i went to look at it the wind had noked it down, i was liek this for sure is a total knockout.LMFAo
> *


The blue one wtih the chick in the pearls? Yeah that was too bad. That bike was indoor last year but I guess he registered late and got assed out :dunno: its a nice bike, just needs a strong display so nothing knocks it down.


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 8 2007, 02:17 PM~7437508
> *Here is the pic of the other bike that fell over
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that suck


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

some people just arent smart when it comes to setting a bike up for a show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 9 2007, 02:45 AM~7438487
> *some people just arent smart when it comes to setting a bike up for a show.
> *


if I'm at a show and its even slightly windy the day before I make sure my stuff is anchored down or leaning on its pedal.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 01:33 PM~7437640
> *first off pvc aint goin to hold shit.. and that sure looks like someone kicked it over  :0
> *


i tried to make a pvc bike stand, waste of time :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for posting those pics Big Rich :thumbsup:


----------

